# Forum Contacts & Links Timber, Tools & Hardware Suppliers  Gangnails

## Z24O

Just wondering if anyone knows a cheap place in perth to get gangnails, i need them for some pergola trusses....at Bunnies they work out to be about $35 a truss :Eek:  (14 of them per)
Failing this any other suggestions to fix the timbers???
cheers

----------


## Stan 101

gangnail is a trade name. The correct name is nail plate. You might try to call a truss manufacturer direct and see if they will sell you the hammer on variety. 
Don't try to use the type designed to be pressed on with a hydraulic press because knocking that type on with a hammer will cause grief. 
cheers,

----------


## Z24O

Cheers Stan
Stillitanos (Mitre 10) can order me in the size I need made by Pryda but they still work out exxy.....guess that's the price for convenience.
Any other ways of doing trusses,can they be nailed with a gun and be strong enough?

----------

